# Testing look for this year.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I decided to try out part of a look I've seen done before. Came out okay but I need to pick up more white since I ran out. I'll shave my head as well. So my face is no where near as white as it would have been. Still need to work on the mouth some more but for a first shot I guess it's not bad.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Whoa Wildcat, you freaky bastard! Looks real good. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, not bad, I guess....


You're going to look fabulous! I really like how you're doing the teeth and mouth part. And the eyes definitely make the look.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Love how it looks! My only suggestion is maybe add some broken veins and capillaries around the eyes and stitches, but all in all its a very awesome effect!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mouth looks great. Maybe a slight blush of purple around the lower eye area. And for the face maybe a grey/white not just a straight white. .
It's going to be a great look. Bravo.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look like the stuff nightmares are made of. What does your daughter think of you?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind replies. 
Bone Dancer I think your right grey would be better. I plan to do zombie style blakish veins as well but since the base wasn't there I didn't think it would show up well.
scareme my 2yr olds reaction was "YUCKIE!" I asked if I could get a hug and she said "No ug. Go you room!"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WildCat your make up turned out great! I love the stitched mouth look!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is sick!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

your daughter sounds adorable!

dang, how exactly did you get the mouth like that, can you even breathe with it on?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I can breath just can't open my mouth.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So I have more white.
This time I decided to try a little more of a decomp look with the base. I used white black and a hint of green. I added veins as well. I also painted the threads on this time since I'll want to be able to talk to the TOT's. The lighting in this one is closer to what it would be on halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm really liking that look, Wildcat.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome. Could you show a pic of the brush you used for this? The detail is really excellent. Your daughter is cute! LOL.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
Here's the brush I use. Found it at the dollar store.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(looking at pic, reading Wildcat's palm...) I see you have a long life line...

Thanks. Im kidnapping you and making you do my makeup.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks awesome! But there is a way to still do the threads and avoid not being able to speak. Do a pair of lip covers in latex, then thread it as loose as you need it to be so you can comfortably open your mouth.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see the before picture, where's the one with you in makeup? 

Kidding, :googly: You look great.


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

nice job, looks great! not something/one id want to meet i a dark alley..... thats for sure...


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

I love this! I have a couple of questions. About how long did it take you to paint on the mouth work? And also what type of make-up/paint did you use? Would it hold up an entire night at an outdoor haunt? Excellent work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Definitely cool


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

Spooky1 I'll get the after pic up for you once I crawl out of bed. That should be sufficiently scary.



scaretastic said:


> nice job, looks great! not something/one id want to meet i a dark alley..... thats for sure...


Funny you should mention this. Just as I finished taking the last picture it was time to put the little one to bed. That's when the better half said "you need to go to the store and get milk."...... so I did........ looking like I do in that pic. Amazingly enough no one wanted to look me in the eye's accept for a small girl (about 4-5) who said " Your not a very good looking clown.":jol:



Jiminy Cricket said:


> I love this! I have a couple of questions. About how long did it take you to paint on the mouth work? And also what type of make-up/paint did you use? Would it hold up an entire night at an outdoor haunt? Excellent work!


It took about an hour or so to do the whole paint job. The make up is actually the cheap walmart stuff. The small 2-3 oz cream tubes for the black, white and green. Tubes like below .










The veins are done with the cheap black make up crayon like the one above in the upper right.

and the red for the thread punctures are done with the cheap multi colour cakes like below.










All total about $6 for the make up.

I've been using this stuff for a few years now and as long as you go over it with a light dusting of baby powder it will hold up quite well. I do an outdoor cemetery and it has held for up to 8 hours so far without issue.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Funny you should mention this. Just as I finished taking the last picture it was time to put the little one to bed. That's when the better half said "you need to go to the store and get milk."...... so I did........ looking like I do in that pic. Amazingly enough no one wanted to look me in the eye's accept for a small girl (about 4-5) who said " Your not a very good looking clown.":jol:


LOL, there goes your chance to star in the Big Top, Wildcat


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Funny you should mention this. Just as I finished taking the last picture it was time to put the little one to bed. That's when the better half said "you need to go to the store and get milk."...... so I did........ looking like I do in that pic. Amazingly enough no one wanted to look me in the eye's accept for a small girl (about 4-5) who said " Your not a very good looking clown.":jol:


It funny the adults don't want to acknowledge you. Kids are so naively honest. I really like what the veins add.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

Wildcat, Thanks for the information. I do love this. If only I could spend and hour per actor in make-up. I may have to try a quicker variation on this. It is super creepy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Jiminy Cricket I would bet that I could do the mouth part on someone else in about 10 minutes. What takes me so long is trying to get the right base. I don't like it so thick that I look like a clown. 
The first time I did the mouth it took a while and I was going of a photo. The second time the mouth section only probably took about 15-20 minutes. I'd bet it would be easier painting someone else.

So if you had the actors put on their own base and you just do the mouths. You could probably get through 6 actors an hour. Another way would be to make a template (Over Head Projector Sheets) and use an airbrush. You could knock out 20 actors an hour that way.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Wildcat! Those are some great suggestions! I really appreciate them.


----------



## Taysmache (Feb 14, 2011)

JIminy--You need an assistant to help you with all that makeup. That's a lot of work to do for one person.


----------



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

awsome look, i hope i will not see you on my back alley


----------



## Lady_Lynn (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow Love it! I do agree with everyone about putting some more defination around your eyes. Maybe do a blend of black and purple to look like a more sunk effect. Also maybe around the stitches put some dark red to show effect of fresh wounds
But great job !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Diane Rott (Jul 3, 2011)

I love it! Super great job.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind replies.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. I can't believe I never showed the final product. 4 pages that never came to a conclusion. Shame on me.

Well here it is....er....was.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree!...Now.....what shall your punishment be??????
Kidding....very cool make up....this is one of my favorites of your "looks"!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great look!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Wildcat that is one mighty fine creepy finale! You must have scared the bejeezus of people.
It turned out great! (Awesome pic too!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will you come haunt our yard?:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love this look!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind replies.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look smashing! What is the building behind you?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. It's the Empress Hotel in Victoria BC.










Fairmont/ Empress


----------

